# ? about hanging dekes in my trailer



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

I 'm going to be hanging my bagged dekes in my trailer this year. I just had a few questions for the guys with experience in this.

1.Whats better for the pole material, conduit or large wood dowel? Looking to make them about 10' or 12'
2.I've seen guys who had 2x2's or 2x4's mounted to the ceiling in the trailer to hold the hooks that hold up the rods, whats the best way to mount the wood to the crossmembers in the ceiling?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

rubber cement and duct tape, lmao.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

HonkerExpress said:


> rubber cement and duct tape, lmao.


Huh? You must have misunderstood the question. The question was not "What are the 2 items necessary for you to get lucky?"

Please reread and respond with an intelligent answer, or don't respond at all.

Thank You!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

> Huh? You must have misunderstood the question. The question was not "What are the 2 items necessary for you to get lucky?"
> 
> Please reread and respond with an intelligent answer, or don't respond at all.
> 
> Thank You!


I am going to go ahead and give that a 9.37/10 on the witty retort scale.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Personally if it were me I would avoid doing any type of crossmembers in your trailer. Those decoys that I have hanging from the ceiling supports are hung from a screw eye into the metal structure of my enclosed trailer and a carabiner clip thru the hand straps to the eye-bolt. Nothing to affect the head clearance in the trailer, and no need to spend a lot of cash and waste your time with inefficient methods of accomplishing the same thing. Additionally if you need some more space to hang things in between, get a piece of All-thread, and some nuts and washers to "span" the space in between the eye-bolts. What you get is a removable, efficient space saving design. I've found that theres just enough room between the supports to have the decoys with a little clearance between bags. Hope this helps you out.

HM


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

When my trailer shows up I will be using the same theory as HatchetMan. I was looking at it and that quick set up looks to be the easiest way to do them. I just hope my trailer shows up when its supposed to within the next two weeks. Days can't go by fast enough. But the bolt through the support with a carabinear (sp) clip seems to be the ticket, not much stuff to worr about installing just a couple minutes with a drill and your done. Just my two cents.

And how in the world would rubber cement and duct tape help you get laid? I mean I know you tried for a witty comeback, but that just doesn't even make sense? Must be a Wisconsin thing to use rubber cement and duct tape, good luck with your theory on getting laid. :withstupid:


----------

